# Blue tongue rack help



## timothyng1998 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm looking into breeding blue tongues, rack systems looks pretty effective and easy to manage.
theres not much information on the requirements and details of building a rack for blue tongues.
can anyone jump in and give me some advices? Thanks


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 13, 2015)

Check out some of the crittacam videos mate, they have some good advice

Cheers
Bredli


----------



## Freeloader (Oct 13, 2015)

Something like this??


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 14, 2015)

If your bluey is fed well, (correct diet and feeding frequency) racks work well.

There are always exceptions though, on odd occasions I have had individuals that have done better in more traditional forms of enclosures. Maybe they preferred the glass doors or wire tops....who knows. 

The general lack of information surrounding blueys kept in racks is more probably due to the pro-UV light nazis, whose mission in life is to peddle their beliefs onto everyone. Continually flaming anyone online who dares to keep lizards without UV. Usually from a position where they have never kept or bred large quantities of healthy blueys over a long period of time. Just my opinion.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------

